# Problems with Need for Speed: Undercover



## HpkQ (Nov 23, 2008)

When i run the game it runs, but as soon as the EA Intro ends. I get a white screen. I assume its when i am in the Main Screen of the game. So its just white when i move my mouse around i hear sounds of tabs probably within the main screen 

my specs are:

Intel(R) G33/G31 Express Chipset (DX10) 256MB
Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHZ (4 CPUs), ~2.4GHZ
2GB ram memory
etc.

Im sure every single driver is updated, but still i have the same problem. :4-dontkno


----------



## Bulleter (Mar 1, 2009)

Same Problem here, my specs are

Mobile Intel(R) 945 Express ChipsetFamily

Genuine Intel(R) CPU T2060 @ 1.60GHz, 1600 Mhz, 2 Core(s), 2 Logical Processor(s)

1 GB RAM


Please Help!!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

It looks like NFS Undercover doesn't offer support for onboard graphics like the Intel G33 or 945 chipsets. Are you using a laptop or desktop?



> Minimun PC Requirements
> 
> * OS: Windows XP SP3 or Vista SP1
> * CPU: Intel Pentium 4 (or equivalent) CPU - 2.8 Ghz or higher (3.0GHz on Windows Vista)
> ...


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

it looks like its a desktop since it has a quad core CPU

your in luck just donate your life savings..... lol I kid I kid.

post your PSU name, brand and wattage a picture of the label on the PSU would be best.

and then we can recommend a good graphics card. You might have to buy a new PSU


----------



## Bulleter (Mar 1, 2009)

haha, its a laptop. i dont have problems with NFS pro street and carbon...and it is integrated graphics. does that help?

if not, tell me how to find the PSU thingy.

thanks


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

ohh yea I've heard of some laptops being quad cores.. cool 

if its laptop nothing we can do or you can do at all. It just won't run the game


----------

